# There you go !



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MACHINE! It says it's been removed by user..:blink:..I was like


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

I know !!!!!! Its not downloading !!!! I try all day and nothing work ......


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Damm youtube ,,,,


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Put the video on your pc first machinemud. Then upload it to Youtube. Your iPhone will not upload 1080p to Youtube directly. Only 720p.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

But i film everything from my iphone


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Maybe so, but you need to transfer it to your pc first. Should have a cord for that in your phone box.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah i have one but it will have to wait tomorow , i'm not home .... Sorry guys !!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Here you go guys!
I believe this is what he was trying to post :thumbsup:
I already watched it. Good job Eric!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

How the hell did you do that PT:blink:?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> How the hell did you do that PT:blink:?


What can I say!? I'm amazing!!  haha.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Why does it always look easier when someone else does it :blink:
Was that a wool roller you used for the straightflex?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Why does it always look easier when someone else does it :blink:
> Was that a wool roller you used for the straightflex?


Totally was a wool roller. 
It's not the first video he posted using it for straight flex either.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/straitflex-3001/

The video no longer works, I guess he must have deleted that one.
But you can see by 2buck's comment that he used a wool roller in the video.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Why does it always look easier when someone else does it :blink:
> Was that a wool roller you used for the straightflex?


 
I'm like that looks 100 times more productive then me doing it by hand! Awesome video MM, I'm so picking up a wool roller tomorrow for my no-coats.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim Horton's and sheep, Moose boy will never top that video:thumbup:

laughed my arse off when you went to timmies 1st, like every Canuck does...........(don't forget to try the bacon breakfast sandwich on a Maple Cinnamon French toast bagel:yes

I predict your vid to go viral, hope you have your you tube account set up to make money:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That was cool as all get out Machine...I had to pause half way through ....I didn't want it to end.

What brand of wool roller do you use ? Marshalltown or davis?

I think your handle says it all! Machine mud..:thumbsup:

Thanks for the vid..:yes:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you PT ! I try again to post it and still can't . Moore , my whooler is a richard , i have it for 2 years . Thanks guys for the good words ! 

I hope you guys like it because i still can't see it so i don't even know if you see the good one with the who on the background or the beta version ....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Thank you PT ! I try again to post it and still can't . Moore , my whooler is a richard , i have it for 2 years . Thanks guys for the good words !
> 
> I hope you guys like it because i still can't see it so i don't even know if you see the good one with the who on the background or the beta version ....


There's no music at all:blink:













Just kidding, it's the one with the who playing:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

richard roller??? :blink: I'll look It up.... thanks Machine!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Thank you PT ! I try again to post it and still can't . Moore , my whooler is a richard , i have it for 2 years . Thanks guys for the good words !
> 
> I hope you guys like it because i still can't see it so i don't even know if you see the good one with the who on the background or the beta version ....


Don't worry buddy! I got the good version!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

machinemud - that was a great video from beginning to end. Thanks PT for making it work and 2buck for noticing that Tim Horton start to a morning. 

Just wonder what the percentage is of drywallers in Canada start their drywall day with a stop at "Timmies"


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Just wonder what the percentage is of drywallers in Canada start their drywall day with a stop at "Timmies"


Tim's is the only coffee I've drank so far that can leave me with a headache when I switch to another coffee. I don't know what they're doing or adding to their coffee, but except for the odd cup of it, I try to stay away from it already.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I've recently switched to McDonalds because for only $1.77 you get a Lrg Coffee and a muffin! Pretty sweet deal!
But this morning I had a timmies...Sometimes I just get a craving that the McD's coffee won't cut.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Tim's is the only coffee I've drank so far that can leave me with a headache when I switch to another coffee. I don't know what they're doing or adding to their coffee, but except for the odd cup of it, I try to stay away from it already.










Your not a real Canadian, are you???


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Timmies has entered the fifth food group:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> But this morning I had a timmies...Sometimes I just get a craving that the McD's coffee won't cut.



From a Tim's website:

_*'Tim Hortons would like to clearly state that there is absolutely NO nicotine or MSG in our coffee. Tim Hortons coffee has NO ADDITIVES whatsoever.* It is made only from a blend of the highest quality premium Arabica beans from several different coffee growing countries._'


So I guess your craving, and my getting a headache from theirs when I try to leave drinking it and switch to another brand, is because _'It is *made only from* a blend of the highest quality premium Arabica beans from several different coffee growing countries.' 


_From another site:

_'The company is taking an ever-more active role in dealing directly with vendors and growers. That includes a partnership program that *coaches farmers on growing techniques and quality control*. West travels to coffee-growing regions a few times a year to meet with growers._'


Which leads me to wonder, when Tim's says NO ADDITIVES WHATSOEVER: Does that include anything added BEFORE it gets to Tim's coffee making factory? 


Just an unproven fun conspiracy theory. My headaches when switching from it to another brand are a figment of my imagination. 




2buckcanuck said:


> Your not a real Canadian, are you???



If it keeps me from getting sent back and being shot at, I'll wave any flag you'd like. :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

JustMe said:


> From a Tim's website:
> 
> _*'Tim Hortons would like to clearly state that there is absolutely NO nicotine or MSG in our coffee. Tim Hortons coffee has NO ADDITIVES whatsoever.* It is made only from a blend of the highest quality premium Arabica beans from several different coffee growing countries._'
> 
> ...


We simply grow our coffee bean plants in cocaine laced soil. :jester:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

No tim hortons for you PT ?? How can you look yourself in the mirror ?? !!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> We simply grow our coffee bean plants in cocaine laced soil. :jester:


Disclaimer:

Of course this is all in fun (and so we don't get sued by Tim's). :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> No tim hortons for you PT ?? How can you look yourself in the mirror ?? !!


I tried quitting timmies....It's hard..
And the fact that I can't quit makes me want to quit more! Grrr...damn addictive coffee...


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey machinemud, I have always heard about people coating their corner beads with a flat box and I see that's how you do it. Is there some kind of attachment you use for corner beads? Also, doens't it make a mess?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Terrence35 said:


> Hey machinemud, I have always heard about people coating their corner beads with a flat box and I see that's how you do it. Is there some kind of attachment you use for corner beads? Also, doens't it make a mess?


Are you London Ontario or England:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Terrence35 said:


> Hey machinemud, I have always heard about people coating their corner beads with a flat box and I see that's how you do it. Is there some kind of attachment you use for corner beads? Also, doens't it make a mess?


If they're steel beads like machinemud was coating then you can just box right on top of them. They work pretty well on vinyl as well.
However, if you try this with paper beads you might risk damaging the face.

That's why they sell an after market attachment for running flat boxes on beads. They're called "Bead boxers"
http://www.walltools.com/bead-boxers-flat-box-cornerbead-kit.html








And it doesn't need to make a mess. As long as you know how to run a box.


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Are you London Ontario or England:blink:


From London, ON. 
Thanks for the reply PT.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Terrence35 said:


> From London, ON.
> Thanks for the reply PT.


No prob bro!
And yay! Another canuck! We're taking over!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> No prob bro!
> And yay! Another canuck! We're taking over!


Another Canuck but looks like we are getting controlled again from "back east".


----------

